# [installation] kernel panic (résolu)

## KignolE

Bonjour @ tous.

Apres avoir installer gentoo je reboot et voilà le message 

kernel panic - not syncing VFS : unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)

Je ne comprend pas j'ai fais un genkernel (pour l'install) et suivie la doc...Last edited by KignolE on Mon Sep 12, 2005 2:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

Euh, les trucs classiques : fais voir ton fstab, quels sont tes formats de fichiers, sont ils bien compilé en dur dans le noyau, montre ton lilo.conf/grub.conf...

Tiens, au passage, j'ai survolé vite fait, mais il me semble pas que dans la FAQ de kernel_sensei, il soit mentionner quelles infos donner pour ce genre de problème... à rajouter non ?

----------

## Trevoke

par 'formats de fichiers', kopp veut bien sur dire "filesystem"...  :Smile: 

----------

## KignolE

alors : 

grub.conf -> le meme que dans la doc (celui pour genkernel - biensur adapté a mon noyau)

fstab idem mais je vient de m'apercevoir que j'ai fais une erreur...   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Je test et je vous tient au courant

Merci pour vos réponses

----------

## KignolE

J'ai corrigé l'erreur dans fstab mais toujours le meme message....

Mon systeme de fichier : hda1 -> ext2    hda2 -> swap    hda3 -> ext3

sinon j'ai utilisé genkernel....

----------

## KignolE

c bon je crois j'ai trouvé une autre erreur....   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

je vous tient au courant...

Merci

----------

## kopp

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> par 'formats de fichiers', kopp veut bien sur dire "filesystem"... 

 

Ouaip, bien vu Trevoke, je sais pas à quoi je pensais ...

Sinon, tu as bien pris le grub.conf pour kernel fait avec genkernel?

Et au passage, tu as bien fait correspondre ton numéro de noyau (parceque dans le handbook, c'est 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 alors que je suppose que tu n'as pas installé ce noyau)

EDIT : au passage, si tu pouvais copier les fichiers qu'on te demande, ce serait plus pratique, ça éviterait de devoir aller chercher sur le site de gentoo, et en plus, ça permettrait de vérifier s'il n'y a pas d'erreur de recopie...Last edited by kopp on Mon Sep 12, 2005 2:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

 *kopp wrote:*   

> quels sont tes systemes de fichiers, sont ils bien compilé en dur dans le noyau

 

tu as surement du oublier de cocher une/des options (ou la mettre en module) relativent aux filesystems 

pour regarder avec genkernel je crois que c'est genkernel --menuconfig il me semble   :Wink: 

----------

## KignolE

c bon ca fonctionne...

J'ai tellement fais attention a pas me tromper dans la syntaxe dans grub.conf que.... que j'ai "oublié" une ligne   :Embarassed: 

toute mes excuses...

Merci quand meme pour vos réponses   :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Un petit "résolu" dans le titre alors ?   :Wink: 

----------

## KignolE

voire "inutile" ....   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Trevoke

 *KignolE wrote:*   

> alors : 
> 
> grub.conf -> le meme que dans la doc (celui pour genkernel - biensur adapté a mon noyau)
> 
> fstab idem mais je vient de m'apercevoir que j'ai fais une erreur...    
> ...

 

Ceci dit pour la prochaine fois, 

grub.conf -> le meme que dans la doc (celui pour genkernel - biensur adapté a mon noyau)

.. Ca nous aide absolument pas. On veut le voir parce que, devine quoi, peut-etre que tu t'es goure!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

